# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El canal de El Villar cumple 100 años

## Calima

El 8 de octubre de 1911 se pusieron en servicio los tramos 1º, 2º, 3º y 5º del canal Tranversal, que unía el embalse de El Villar con el primitivo canal de Isabel II, en un punto situado a pocos kilómetros al sur de Torrelaguna, junto al caserío de la Aldehuela.

En la actualidad los tres primeros tramos del canal conocido originalmente como Transversal constituyen el denominado canal de El Villar, que permanece en servicio. El quinto tramo hasta la unión con el canal primitivo y la continuación de este hasta Madrid, constituyen el actualmente conocido como canal Bajo, por el que todavía sigue en la actualidad circulando agua hasta el depósito situado junto a la avenida de Islas Filipinas, conocido como el Tercer Depósito, desde el que se continua abasteciendo la zona baja de Madrid. El cuarto tramo no puesto en servicio en aquel momento se refiere al correspondiente a las instalaciones de la Central Eléctrica de Torrelaguna, que no pudo funcionar hasta un par de años después, pero el agua pudo pasar por este tramo a través de un canal rápido y ser usada en el abastecimiento de Madrid.

La construcción de este canal tuvo originalmente por objetivo eliminar las "turbias" que el abastecimiento de Madrid sufría a consecuencia de que el agua que se desembalsaba desde El Villar para ser tomada por el canal primitivo de abastecimiento, en el Pontón de la Oliva y en los azudes de Navarejos y La Parra, se enturbiaba en este trayecto durante las épocas de lluvia por los arrastres de los arroyos que desembocaban el el Lozoya en este trayecto. El azud de Navarejos fui construido precipitadamente en 1861 ante las fugas del Pontón de la Oliva que impedían su uso en épocas de estiaje. El azud de La Parra se puso en servicio en 1904 poco más de un kilómetro aguas arriba del de Navarejos, para evitar las turbias que originaba el arroyo de Robledillo, cuyos arrastres habían llegado a aterrar casi completamente Navarejos.
No obstante la experiencia demostró que muchos otros arroyos enturbiaban el agua por lo que se estudió unir el embalse de El Villar con el viejo canal de abastecimiento a través de un canal cerrado que evitará los problemas que el agua sufría cuando circulaba por el lecho del río.

La primera idea fue construir el canal río abajo hasta enlazar con la toma del canal antiguo. Pero estudios posteriores demostraron que si en vez de seguir esta ruta el canal se desviaba del río a la altura de El Berrueco y atravesaba hacia Torrelaguna y enlazaba al sur de esta población con el canal antiguo, con un canal de longitud muy parecida al que tenia el inicialmente pensado, se acortaba el recorrido del agua hasta Madrid, con respecto a lo que ocurriría llevando el agua al inicio del viejo canal, y además se evitaba el paso por zonas donde el viejo canal había tenido muchos problemas de mantenimiento por ser zonas yesíferas. Por otro lado era posible construir una central eléctrica con un desnivel del orden de 150 metros que permitiría al Canal de Isabel II producir energía eléctrica  que transportada a Madrid le serviría para elevar el agua desde el nivel del depósito de Santa Engracia, hasta donde entonces llegaba, hasta uno elevado, a construir junto aquel, lo que permitiría el abastecimiento a las zonas más elevadas de la ciudad, a las que por gravedad no era posible.

Estas razones hicieron que se optase por esta solución del canal "Transversal" y en julio de 1908 se contrataron sus obras, divididas en 5 tramos. 
En 1911 pudo enviarse el agua a través de este canal, si bien sin poder ser turbinada, y durante unos años la calidad del agua recibida en Madrid mejoró sensiblemente. Bien es cierto que en 1915 se produjo una gran turbia que afecto al embalse de El Villar por lo que no pudo ser evitada, lo que hizo que se plantearan la necesidad de otras nuevas obras para proteger este embalse, pero eso es otra historia.

A continuación unas fotografías de la época de la construcción de este canal, obtenidas de la Memoria del Canal de Isabel II del año 1911, donde no se menciona al autor de las mismas, junto con otras obtenidas por mi recientemente:

El origen del canal:Puente-acueducto por el que las aguas extraídas del embalse, aprovechando dos de los túneles de vaciado construidos por Elzeario Boix a través de la ladera izquierda del dique, pasan del margen izquierdo al margen derecho por cuya ladera continua el canal.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

El final del canal de El Villar, tal como se considera actualmente en el Depósito Superior de la Central Eléctrica de Torrelaguna:

Foto histórica (memoria Canal Isabel II de 1911):



Foto actual:



En esta fotografía se observa como al depósito primitivo se le han añadido elementos tales como un nuevo canal que desemboca en él (Canal del Jarama, 1960) y dos nuevas salidas: en el lado derecho de la vista hacia el fondo salida hacia el canal de El Atazar (1966), en el centro del lado izquierdo salida hacia la ETAP de Torrelaguna.

Saludos.

----------


## jlois

Una comparativa excepcional, Calima, agradecerte esas imágenes tan elocuentes y esa información tan interesante e importante.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Calima por el extraordninario documento... me ha llamado la atención, que aunque han pasado muchos años, tampoco hay excesivos cambios a simple vista en las dos imágenes... aunque si que los habrá!!
A diferencia de otras comparativas, mucho más cambiadas, éstas son muy parecidas después de 100 años.
Un saludo.

----------


## Calima

Hola de nuevo:
En primer lugar gracias por los comentarios.
Es cierto que este canal y sus anejos han sufrido pocas modificaciones a lo largo se sus 100 años de funcionamiento y ello es en gran parte debido a la gran visión de futuro que Ramón de Aguinaga, director del Canal de Isabel II entre 1907 y 1918, tuvo a la hora de preconizar su construcción.
Le dotó de una capacidad de 8 m3/s, más del doble de la capacidad del canal primitivo en el que desembocaba. Ya se pensaba en la posibilidad de prolongar este canal para aumentar el caudal que podía llevarse a Madrid, si bien esta posibilidad no fue efectiva hasta que en 1936 de forma provisional y en 1941 de forma definitiva se puso en servicio el Canal Alto que permitió llevar el agua a Madrid hasta el depósito de la Plaza de Castilla y, desde él, suministrar agua a las zonas que se abastecían desde el depósito elevado de Santa Engracia.
Durante todos estos años el suministro de agua a Madrid pendía de un hilo. El tramo del canal primitivo se llegó a tener que forzar ampliando las secciones menores como eran los puentes acueductos y los sifones. En 1920 se produjo un derrumbamiento dentro del túnel del Otero, el mas largo del recorrido, que impidió la llegada de agua a Madrid durante unos seis días, agotándose los depósitos y quedándose sin suministro gran parte de la población. En 1925 otra avería se produjo en el acueducto del Sotillo, que también impidió la llegada del agua durante varios días. Pese a todo y aun existiendo el proyecto desde 1922, no se aprobó la ejecución del tramo de continuación del Canal de El Villar desde el depósito superior de Torrelaguna, por el luego llamado canal Alto, hasta 1925 y solo hasta su cruce sobre el río Guadalix. Solo en 1928 se aprobó la ejecución del resto de la obra hasta Madrid. Luego ocurrieron una serie de peripecias con los contratistas de ambos tramos que condujeron a la rescisión de ambos contratos, con la apelación a los tribunales por parte de estos, lo que impidió realizar parte de las obras hasta 1935  y la guerra civil afecto a la terminación de la misma, aunque desde 1936 se envió agua por el canal en construcción en los momentos en que hubo que realizar reparaciones urgentes en el canal primitivo.

En 1960 se llevó al deposito superior de Torrelaguna el canal del Jarama que permitió llevar, hasta este punto, el agua procedente del embalse del Vado y unos años después del transvase del Sorbe. El uso de estos recursos ya fue preconizado por Ramón de Aguinaga en 1914, que incluso encargó análisis de las aguas de estos ríos, encontrándose con la sorpresa de que el agua del Jarama, estaba menos mineralizada que la del propio Lozoya. Aunque la propuesta de 1914 era llevar las aguas de estos ríos al canal primitivo en la zona del Pontón de la Oliva y allí montar una nueva central eléctrica para aprovechar el desnivel en la incorporación, finalmente se llevaron hasta  el depósito superior de Torrelaguna.
Una nueva obra realizada en este depósito, en 1966, fue un enlace desde este al tramo del canal de El Atazar que primeramente se construyó desde este punto a Madrid, que por tener mucha menos pendiente que el Canal Alto permitía, pese a partir de un nivel unos 70 metros inferior al del depósito superior de Torrelaguna, llegar por un tubo a presión al deposito de la Plaza de Castilla, haciendo innecesaria la elevación que allí requería el agua que llegaba por el canal Alto.
En 1967 se modificó la salida desde el depósito Superior de Torrelaguna para introducir el agua en la ETAP de Torrelaguna, cuya primera fase se puso en servicio dicho año, pudiéndose ya enviar agua tratada por el canal Alto y por un enlace que se hizo a la unión del depósito superior con el canal de El Atazar. Hasta 1971 en que se puso en servicio el tramo que traía el agua del embalse de El Atazar hasta el sifón de Torrelaguna, el agua que llegó a Madrid por este canal procedía exclusivamente de agua procedente de este depósito Superior.
La construcción de minicentrales eléctricas que el canal de Isabel II realizó en la década de 1990 ha conducido a que la utilización del Canal de El Villar haya decaído grandemente, quedando reducida a poco más que la cantidad de agua que se consume en la zona baja de Madrid y en los pueblos de entorno de Torrelaguna que se alimentan desde un depósito de cabecera situado ligeramente por debajo del depósito Superior y que se alimenta desde la ETAP. El suministro a la zona media y alta de Madrid resulta, en la situación actual, mas rentable hacerlo con agua procedente del embalse del Atazar, dado que esta agua es turbinada en el paso del embalse de El Villar al de El Atazar y en la salida de este último al canal de El Atazar, mientras que el agua que llega por el canal Alto no puede ser turbinada, llegando además como se ha dicho el agua del canal de El Atazar con mayor presión en el punto de destino.

Saludos.

----------


## Calima

Hola de nuevo:
A lo largo de este canal se construyeron almenaras con cubiertas a dos vertientes, al contrario que las del canal primitivo que eran abovedadas. Pero se continuó recubriéndolas con una capa de tierra como se había hecho con las del canal primitivo. Un ejemplo típico de las almenaras del canal de El Villar se puede observar en esta foto obtenida desde la Iglesia de El Berrueco donde se ve un tramo del canal transcurriendo actualmente junto al embalse de El Atazar. Junto a la almenara todavia permanece habitada una de las casillas construidas originalmente para albergar a los vigilantes de este canal.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

El paso del tiempo ha originado desarrollos curiosos de vegetación sobre los techos de algunas almenaras. En la denominada de Matamulos, cercana al límite entre los términos municipales de El Berrueco y Torrelaguna se observa esta estampa:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Un enebro de los que abundan en la zona, Juniperus oxycedrus, se ha desarrollado sobre el techo de la almenara.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tengo intención de visitar en las próximas semanas el tramo de este canal que va desde El Berrueco hasta las cercanías del embalse de El Villar para contemplar los dos puentes-acueductos más espectaculares de esta obra, aparte del situado junto al origen, que salvan los arroyos de La Alameda y Recombo. Cuando lo haga añadiré una nueva nota con imágenes de estas obras.

Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Ya estamos esperando esa excursión que seguro nos enseñas Calima!!
Muchas gracias por el reportaje y toda la información. 
Lo dicho, esperamos más fotos e información.

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:
Finalmente he conseguido recorrer el tramo de este canal, desde El Berrueco al embalse de El Villar.
Aguas arriba del largo túnel por el que se salva la divisoria entre el arroyo de San Vicente y el Lozoya, y cuya construcción resultó bastante problemática por la inestabilidad del terreno que hubo que excavar, el canal de El Villar continua a la altura de El Berrueco. Actualmente queda pocos metros por encima del nivel del embalse de El Atazar, cuando este está lleno.
Desde el verano pasado el nivel de este embalse ha bajado mucho y ahora queda una franja bastante amplia de terreno descubierta. Aquí tenemos una vista donde se observa un respiradero de este canal y en la linea de cielo la silueta de la atalaya medieval de El Berrueco:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

El canal transcurre por estas laderas quedando al descubierto en algunos pontones salvando los barrancos. Al llegar al arroyo Recombo hay un puente-acueducto, pero en esta época del año sus arcos quedan ocultos por la vegetación, desde el camino seguido. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Posiblemente en invierno con las hojas no perennes caídas, pudiera obtenerse alguna foto que permita ver estos arcos. Lo que si queda bastante visible es la almenara que a la salida de este acueducto permite desaguar este tramo del canal: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Siguiendo hacia arriba el canal nos encontramos con la obra más espectacular de este tramo. Se trata del puente-acueducto que salva el arrollo de la Alameda:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Como se puede observar, por las huellas del agua, cuando el Atazar está lleno quedan cubiertos la parte baja de los pies de los arcos del acueducto. También se observa que en el momento de obtener la fotografía el caudal del arroyo era muy bajo.

Siguiendo el camino de servicio de este canal, por el que transcurre uno de los tramos de la "Senda del Genaro" y cuando el camino ya empieza a separarse del canal hay una senda que conduce a una edificación que ya había fotografiado desde la zona del embalse de El Villar el año pasado:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tuve la suerte de que en esos momentos había personal del Canal de Isabel II en esa instalación y así me enteré de que aquello era una instalación de aforo:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Me contaron que el aforo inicialmente se construyó mucho más cerca de la presa y con una forma muy peculiar que me había llamado la atención al aparecer en alguna de mis fotografías. Esta imagen esta tomada, en otro momento, desde una zona de acceso restringido, a la que pude acceder gracias a ir acompañado por personal de la empresa, junto al acueducto inicial que permite a este canal salvar el cauce del Lozoya, junto a la presa:



Finalmente y en la visita antes citada también conseguí una foto cercana del primer acueducto de este canal. En su parte baja y a la derecha se aprecia la salida del túnel que inicialmente servia para conducir las turbias desde El Tenebroso y actualmente da salida a las aguas turbinadas en la minicentral de El Villar, captadas en la moderna torre de toma y que no tiene nada que ver con el canal de El Villar, dado que este las capta, según la altura del embalse en las viejas torres construidas por Elzeario Boix y que fueron magníficamente fotografiadas por Donan. (http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...e-este-embalse)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Saludos.

----------

